# Yellowstone and Grand Tetons



## ray5 (Aug 6, 2014)

Been a while but finally got some time. Here are a few. The Grand Prismatic, The Tetons and in the Yellowstone park.Thanks,
Ray


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 6, 2014)

Stunning shots Ray.


----------



## eml58 (Aug 6, 2014)

ray5 said:


> Been a while but finally got some time. Here are a few. The Grand Prismatic, The Tetons and in the Yellowstone park.Thanks,
> Ray



Ray5, That first Image is a stunner, Love this place, trying to get back there this Winter, never been able to do Yellowstone in Winter.


----------



## ray5 (Aug 7, 2014)

Scottkinfw and eml58,
Thank you.
The Grand Prismatic is stunning. I don't think the camera captured it's true beauty. First day I tried to see it from an elevation it rained. Second day I returned, hiked up and was absolutely bowled over. Hiked down, went to my hotel, kicked the family out of bed and dragged them back up the hill. It would have been criminal not to have seen it for them( a 5 and a 10yr old plus wife). 
The second is in the Tetons at the oxbow bend at sunrise just as the suns rays hit the peak. Sublime beauty.
As we drove around with hundreds of bisons I saw something moving in the river and as I drove closer saw this bison wading out. Grabbed the camera, ditched the car on the side and ran... got the shot I wanted as it walked out creating the ripples suggesting motion. 
What a park! Something for everyone.
Winter would be amazing too. I have seen some extraordinary images of elk, bison and moose in the winter. Probably not for the weak hearted either with the climate then. With your skill and equipment I can't wait to see your images, Ed.
This was a once in a lifetime visit, something I had dreamt off for years. 
My next wish is the Antelope canyons in Page, Arizona next year. Some wonderful images posted here from there recently.
Thanks for the kind words.
Ray


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2014)

ray5 said:


> Been a while but finally got some time. Here are a few. The Grand Prismatic, The Tetons and in the Yellowstone park.Thanks,
> Ray



Beautiful shots ray5. Nicely done.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

Lovely, was at the GTs last week in June. The mom & cub bear shots were at the next left after the pullout for the oxbow - actually the junk of land where the river turns left in the oxbow pics.

My daughter didn't like the crowds in YS so we went exploring around some of the back roads and found some pretty cool site. Several posted on my flickr site if you are interested. 

Mike

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ray5 (Aug 7, 2014)

Busted Knuckles said:


> Lovely, was at the GTs last week in June. The mom & cub bear shots were at the next left after the pullout for the oxbow - actually the junk of land where the river turns left in the oxbow pics.
> 
> My daughter didn't like the crowds in YS so we went exploring around some of the back roads and found some pretty cool site. Several posted on my flickr site if you are interested.
> 
> ...


Excellent shots, Mike.
The bear shots are amazing. What lens were you using for these shots? We were not lucky enough to see Grizzlies but had a long distance look at a black bear with two cubs in Yellowstone. As I mentioned my hope is to go to the slot canyons in Page,AZ . Some of your pictures look like are from there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ray5 (Aug 7, 2014)

Click said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > Been a while but finally got some time. Here are a few. The Grand Prismatic, The Tetons and in the Yellowstone park.Thanks,
> ...


Thanks Click!


----------



## christinaroberts (Aug 28, 2014)

These are wonderful shots! I love the first one and wants to visit this place. Great job!


----------



## ray5 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks! It's indeed an amazing experience to visit Yellowstone.


----------



## ray5 (Aug 28, 2014)

Absolutely!
The picture doesn't do The Grand Prismatic any justice at all. We are reminded again how limited our sensors are compared to our eyes.
My next hope is to see the Antelop Canyons in Page,Arizona. From what I have read and seen some images, that should be astonishing as well.


----------



## Vossie (Aug 28, 2014)

Yellowstone is indeed a stunning place. Every photographer should see it at least once in their lives.

The grandprismatic is very special, but so big that it is difficult to appreciate the full beauty from closeby. Some of the smaller pools in Yellowstone are easier to comprehend.


----------



## panterck (Nov 17, 2014)

From my visit to Yellowstone


----------



## ray5 (Nov 17, 2014)

Beautiful. I like the way the clouds are merging in the distance. Great shot!


----------



## panterck (Nov 17, 2014)

ray5 said:


> Beautiful. I like the way the clouds are merging in the distance. Great shot!



Thank you. It was just before rain


----------



## larusejunior (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi, Here are some photos of yellowstone/grand teton from my road trip in USA.


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2014)

larusejunior said:


> Hi, Here are some photos of yellowstone/grand teton from my road trip in USA.



Very nice series. Welcome to CR


----------



## larusejunior (Dec 18, 2014)

Click said:


> larusejunior said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Here are some photos of yellowstone/grand teton from my road trip in USA.
> ...



Thank you for your welcome


----------

